
Making Keywurl work with Safari 5 - nirmal
http://hacketal.com/making-keywurl-work-with-safari-5
======
RistoT
I would ask the keywurl developer, but I'm sure he'd be fine if you went ahead
and did it .. I am desperate for a keywurl extension here :P

------
pope52
I'm curious if it would now be possible to make Keywurl a legit extension with
Safari 5.

~~~
nirmal
Keywurl[1] and Safari 140[2] are both extensions that I want to recreate with
the new framework. Mostly for learning, don't want to step on anyone's toes.

[1] <http://alexstaubo.github.com/keywurl/>

[2] <http://www.newsfirex.com/safari140/>

------
mosburger
Please do this! I need my keywurl back!

------
noe
that is not possible with the current safari api

